# What paperwork to take with me?



## debbyhope (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi,
I am wondering what UK paperwork I will need when I am in SA. 
I have Bank Statements & Bills going back to 10 years and I am not sure of what I can throw away (shred first) and what I should take with me.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Debbyhope, it would depend on what else you are bringing to SA, motorcar for example.

Make sure all your tax issues are sorted in the UK, we brought a few bank statements along, was never asked for anything.

Are you immigrating to SA ?


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

In my experience so far, none of my UK documents (bank statements etc) have made one bit of difference. They are not recognised here. 

As Johanna says, make sure your tax is sorted, and as long as you have settled all of your accounts you will not need any bills. If you are keeping your bank account open in the UK then you don't need any statements even, but if you are closing it then maybe bring some history just in case. You never know. I only bought 3 months with me. It hasn't been accepted anywhere though - mobile phone providers etc. They want SA history

Good luck!


----------

